# Hard Body Z24 Problem



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey everybody,makes me sick to even type this but heres the deal.We have a 1989 Pickup with the Z24 of course and today i put on a new head gasket and had the timing chain wedged but it did not work so well..The tensioner came out so off with the timing cover..Was going to be no big deal
but I then in the process of working on it screwed up the oil pump driveshaft and the drive gear..

Anyway anyone know where to get one around the eastern nebraska area..Or maybe someone has one.It would also be nice to know what years will work and if the later 2.4 K type motors are the same..We really need these two parts in a extreme hurry so any help would be great...I live in a smaller town but would drive to Omaha if anyone has the parts there or know where to look....Thanks and please help.....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

I HAVE THE PARTS... PM ME OR EMAIL ME DIRECTLY...


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Sent an Email...Thanks


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Anybody else? Thanks


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

If anyone local has these parts I would trade a 5 speed manual trans from a 240sx..Great trans but no shifter...Zanegreys still doing some checking for us but need these asap...Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you just need the spindle... right (it has a gear on it) on the internet they run $36


----------



## carbineone (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks a guy here locally gave me the stuff for free.........


----------

